# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Vẽ Pokemon bằng... bánh ăn sáng

## kidhero321

Pancake là một loại bánh thơm ngon nhưng quá trình chế biến lại đơn giản và không mất nhiều thời gian nên rất thường xuyên xuất hiện trong thực đơn ăn sáng của các nước phương Tây, Dù vậy việc sử dụng nó để thể hiện niềm đam mê đối với video game thì lại không phổ biến chút nào. Đó là trường hợp của Drdancake - một gamer ưa thích series *Pokemon* đã quyết định tái hiện lại 151 loài thú có trong *Pokemon* thế hệ đầu tiên bằng bánh Pancake.


Dưới đây các bạn có thể theo dõi quá trình Drdancake thực hiện lần lượt các "tác phẩm" của mình (nếu cảm thấy quá nhanh hãy chỉnh tốc độ chậm lại bằng biểu tượng bánh răng).
[embedded content]
151 Pokemon Pancakes - Drdancake.
*>> Sự thật phũ phàng về Pokemon Blastoise*

----------

